# Consequences of Checking No Credit Check Box?



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

I just went thru the sign up for new customer promos on the Directv website. When I hit the checkout button it asked me for my Social Security number for a "Credit Check". I have a real problem giving out my SSN, especially on the internet. There is a box provided for "Continue without Credit Check". What happens if I use that box? I do not have a problem with a credit check or providing a credit card for payment. I do have a problem with giving out my SSN.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

You pay full price up front.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I try to stay pretty diligent as far as who gets my info but if I go to a company's website then I have no issue with it.

Kind of reminds me of my years with Citibank when we would ask for a social. "how do I know who I am giving my ssn to?!?!?!?!?!". (Valid question) "um you called us ma'am"


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> You pay full price up front.


Full price of what? 2 years of service?


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Xsabresx said:


> I try to stay pretty diligent as far as who gets my info but if I go to a company's website then I have no issue with it.


At one time I thought the same thing. Then my info got stolen from the Sony PS-3 debacle. And 3 years ago all employee info got hacked from my ex-employers website.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> You pay full price up front.


 Not sure if this changed but a couple years ago you would also pay a "deposit" fee other than the equipment fee which they reimbursed back to you at a rate of around $5/month. IIRC it was around $400 for advanced equipment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you have to pay full price for the equipment, is it still marked as leased or owned? That would help take some of the bite out.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Lazy Senior said:


> At one time I thought the same thing. Then my info got stolen from the Sony PS-3 debacle. And 3 years ago all employee info got hacked from my ex-employers website.


Frame of reference I suppose. My info WASNT stolen during the PS3 debacle and if you cant trust your own employer, who can you trust?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> If you have to pay full price for the equipment, is it still marked as leased or owned? That would help take some of the bite out.


 Leased ... it's not the "owned price" it's $300 for HD and $200 for SD I believe. It's because you're considered a "high risk" customer if they can't check your credit. Same applies if they do check your credit and your credit sucks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Xsabresx" said:


> Frame of reference I suppose. My info WASNT stolen during the PS3 debacle and if you cant trust your own employer, who can you trust?


Data can be stolen from anyone, at least 2 major security firms got hacked last year, HBGary and RSA.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lazy Senior said:


> Full price of what? 2 years of service?


Their policies and fees always seem to be in flux. You need to call 'em and explain you don't give any financial info and see what they can do for ya. My guess, the very first CSR will need to speak to a Supervisor to get the current details.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Data can be stolen from anyone, at least 2 major security firms got hacked last year, HBGary and RSA.


Correct, everyone is at risk, even our government.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Data can be stolen from anyone, at least 2 major security firms got hacked last year, HBGary and RSA.


Doesn't even need to be hacked/stolen on 'their' side. If you have a virus on your computer that logs your keystrokes you can unwillingly and unknowingly give up all kinds of info like account numbers, passwords, SSN just to name a few. Doesn't really matter if it is your bank's site, DirecTV's site, or your favorite online gambling site!


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

Just my 2 cents:

I gave DirecTV my info... I don't see it as a big deal. When I turned 18 and opened my first bank account, I found out that someone who wasn't a U.S. resident had been using my Social Security #. All I had to do to fix it was go the Social Security office and show them my driver's license, birth certificate, and fill out some paperwork. Everything was good within a week. So, in my opinion, it's well worth it to save $400-$600 and take the chance.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

Lazy Senior said:


> I just went thru the sign up for new customer promos on the Directv website. When I hit the checkout button it asked me for my Social Security number for a "Credit Check". I have a real problem giving out my SSN, especially on the internet. There is a box provided for "Continue without Credit Check". What happens if I use that box? I do not have a problem with a credit check or providing a credit card for payment. I do have a problem with giving out my SSN.


I don't know if any company you're trying to do business with will be able to run a credit check without your ss #, you could call & ask and see if there are any other options. I don't have a problem giving mine out to a legit company on a secure site for that purpose, at least it's encrypted. I just don't think about all the years I've given it out to doctors, dentists, clinics, etc. Now that's scary because you know those handwritten files aren't very secure, but I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it!


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

ubankit said:


> Now that's scary because you know those handwritten files aren't very secure, but I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it!


Soon they are not going to be just handwritten files. My Doctor told me the new Healthcare Law soon requires all patient info to be available electronically.....


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

> Healthcare Law soon requires all patient info to be available electronically.....


And that scares me more than getting my SSN stolen.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lazy Senior said:


> Soon they are not going to be just handwritten files. My Doctor told me the new Healthcare Law soon requires all patient info to be available electronically.....


When you get to be a senior and have a multitude of various illnesses. You'll be surprise how having your health records centralize among your small army of specialists can be very handy and NEEDED.


----------

